

Hans Ulrich Obrist, In Conversation with Julian Assange - dzuc
http://www.e-flux.com/journal/view/232

======
trevelyan
After Mubarak fell, we witnessed an extraordinary change in rhetoric from
Hillary Clinton and the White House, from “Mubarak is a great guy and he
should stay,” to “Isn’t it great what the Egyptian people have done? And isn’t
it great how the United States did it for them?” Likewise, there is an idea
that these great American companies, Facebook and Twitter, gave the Egyptian
people this revolution and liberated Egypt. But the most popular guide for the
revolutionaries was a document that spread throughout the soccer clubs in
Egypt, which themselves were the most significant revolutionary community
groups. If you read this document, you see that on the first page it says to
be careful not to use Twitter and Facebook as they are being monitored. On the
last page: do not use Twitter or Facebook. That is the most popular guide for
the Egyptian revolution. And then we see Hillary Clinton trying to say that
this was a revolution by Twitter and Facebook.

